# TlIDk



## SgtDauerdicht (15. Januar 2013)

7DDLz


----------



## Hennemi (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Wie würde dir denn das Gehäuse gefallen?

Anideés


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Also generell macht man mit Corsair nichts falsch. Die Qualität ist top und die Materialien auch. Gerade wenn du sagst du möchtest kein Plastik 
Alternativ würden sich zb. Auch Bitfenix (Shinobi), Lian Li etc. Anbieten 

Edit: Finger weg von der Ghz-Edition, kleineres Netzteil und SSD zb. Eine Samsung 840. Und was den Ram angeht, so lassen sich nach meinem Wissensstand mit einem Ivy eh nicht mehr als 1600mhz nutzen. Hier könntest du zb. Zum Corsair Vengeance greifen, ich habe diesen als Low Profile


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

TlIDk


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

PC-Gehäuse im Preisvergleich

Nutze das selber ohne Fenster.

Sehr robust, fast kein Plastik und die Möglichkeit viele Lüfter bzw eine sehr große WaKü einzubauen.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Magst du denn eher schlichte Gehäuse oder Verspielte?

@research
Er sagte doch das gehäuse sollte gut aussehen


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Es ist schön, eine Perle des Designs...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Vill sagst du uns mal mehr als deine Hardware? 

Budget?
Window  ja/nein?
Formfaktor htpc/midi/big
Wie viele Lüfterplätze?
Netzteil oben/unten?
Leds ja/nein?

Ja es steht schon viel im Startpost, aber werde doch bisschen expliziter.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Ich würde dir zu nem Define R4 raten, da leise und schlicht aber sexy 
Für nen besseren Airflow könntest du noch nen zweiten 140er in der Front bzw. 2 oben einbauen(ausblasend).
Vllt hilft dir ja mein Review bei der Entscheidung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...l-design-define-r4-black-pearl-goldenmic.html


----------



## Dartwurst (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Bei den Gehäusen kannst Du Dich mal bei Fractal Design umsehen. Mit meinem Fractal Design Arc bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind ziemlich leise. Alternativ zum Arc soll dieses:Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, schallgedämmt sehr gut sein. Das Define R4 gibt es in mehreren Ausführungen. Ram würde ich den Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) empfehlen. Passt mit dem Macho zusammen aber nicht in jedes Gehäuse. Also vorher nachmessen. SSD solltest Du eine Samsung 840 Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) in Erwägung ziehen. Da habe ich viel gutes gelesen. Netzteil ist etwas gross. Zur Graka kann ich Dir leider gar nichts sagen.


----------



## Buddy295 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Habe das CM Storm Sniper.... Schon etwas älter aber bin sehr zufrieden damit. 3 Lüfter 200 und ein 120er und sehr leise.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Ich würde zum Shinobi (XL) raten, recht günstig und sowohl mit Fenster und ohne erhältlich. Außerdem ist die Qualität top


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Hier wären einige Case-Empfehlungen:


Sharkoon Tauron | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Ostrog Giant | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

A2ZmM


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*



SgtDauerdicht schrieb:


> das shinobi sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus (und ist auch nicht so teuer :p).
> Was ist an der ghz so schlimm ?
> ram nehm ich dann den Corsair.


Am Case und Netzteil spart man nicht, da es meist die Komponenten sind, die am längsten verbleiben... Die Ghz-Edition der 7970 legt heftig Spannung an und verbraucht deswegen unter Last mMn zuviel Also entweder eine von diesen:


Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder du schaust dir eine empfehlenswerte und sparsamere GTX670 an (Asus DC2, Gigabyte Windforce OC, KFA² EX OC). Beim Saftspender würde ich zum BeQuiet L8 mit 430W oder noch besser zum E9 mit 400-450W raten

Gruß


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

An sich hat facehugger mit seiner aussage nicht ganz unrecht, allerdings sollte man nicht außer acht lassen, dass das shinobi eine sehr gute qualität hat!


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

War jetzt keine Kritik am Shinobi, da passt die P/L wirklich recht gut. War hier nur als Hinweis gedacht, da viele hier "Unmengen" in die CPU/GPU stecken und dann am Gehäuse/Saftspender sparen wollen/müssen...

Gruß


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

WCbhA


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Selbstverständlich reicht das E9 450 W.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Das Shinobi ist imho das beste Gehäuse, welches man für ~ 50,- Taler kaufen kann . Eine Klasse höher wäre das Fractal R4 mein Favorit . Das Nanoxia DS1 und das Corsair Obsidian 650D stehen in meiner Gunst auch weit oben. Das Fractal Arc natürlich nicht zu vergessen .

Ein auf 4,5 GHz übertakteter i7 zieht zusammen mit einer GTX680 keine 300 Watt aus der Dose. Unter Volllast! Siehe hier : Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase

Daher würde auch das BQ E9 400 Watt völlig reichen .


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*



SgtDauerdicht schrieb:


> ich seh grad die ghz zieht ja ordentlih saft ich guck mit mal deine vorschläge an. Wenn ich die ghz trodem nehmen würde wirde das 450w e9 dafür reichen ?


Jap, guckst du hier:


Test: VTX3D HD 7870 Black
selbst mit dem Testsys (i7-3770k@4,5Ghz) und der saufendenden 7970 Ghz-Edition werden unter Spielelast noch unter 350W verbraten. Also reicht das E9 mit 400-450W gut aus Edith: Die Rosi hat ihr Kleid wieder schneller angezogen...

Gruß


----------



## cerbero (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Generell:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - H2 Serie » NZXT H2 Midi-Tower - schwarz
hab ich erst letzte Woche erst eines verbaut, ich war angenehm überrascht.
Transport:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Survivor » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - weiß
Sowas ?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Bitfenix gefällt mir auch so ziemlich alles, was die bauen. Und jepp, das NZXT H2 ist auch ein klasse Teilchen  .


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

VqZWL


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Welches soll es denn werden?


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (16. Januar 2013)

Mji82


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Hast Du das alles schon gekauft? RAM mit diesen hohen Heatspraedern ist nicht zu empfehlen. Gibt garantiert Probleme mit dem Macho. Wofür 16 GB? Bei der SSD reicht die 840 ohne "Pro".

Asus Boards mit LX/LE/LK Endung sind nicht zu empfehlen, weil : Minderwertige Bauteile . Gehäuselüfter mit 3000 U/min sind völlig daneben. Das sollten langsam drehende sein.

1004,28,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220af87ed3dc5d3c52b2a0d5e81a413c14adacdc82a3d

Die 7970 ist mom die schnellste Graka auf dem Markt. Alternative GTX670 : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-GTX-670-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

h0Nea


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Habe ich schon : Gigabyte Z77X-D3H . Noch etwas luxuriöser ist das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## HMangels91 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Das Zalman Z11 ist sehr gut, hat super Airflow und ist sehr günstig
Zalman Z11


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

mmzpx


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse*

Kann mich nur selbst zitieren : Das Shinobi ist imho das beste Gehäuse, welches man für ~ 50,- Taler kaufen kann  .

Natürlich immer Geschmacksache .


----------

